# New Cat Show on Animal Planet



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

A friend just told me about a new show on Animal Planet that's all about cats. It's about time! They go to people's houses and address whatever problem people are having with their cats. It starts this coming Saturday morning.

http://www.housecathousecall.com/Default.aspx

I'm definitely going to tape it!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Yay! I hope this starts a whole new trend.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey!! That looks really interesting!! Thanks for the FYI. :thumb


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I looked at the animal planet listings for the UK and it's not starting to show here yet - bummer!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's great someone did a show focusing on cats.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Finally a Cat Whisperer. I've been begging for one for years! I'll be watching with great interest!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I know! Now that I think of it, cats are really underrepresented on Animal Planet. How many episodes of "It's Me Or The Dog" do they show, but do they have a single cat show until now? Nope. We're conditioned that when we hear "cats," we think it's lions and tigers on the Serengeti.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

as long as she's NOTHING like Cesar Millan, I think I'll love the show


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That looks cool....Tivo season pass is set :lol:


----------



## alli (Jun 4, 2008)

ooo, nice show. I'm sad I don't have a satellite now, or digital tv.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My digital cable box is capable of recording, but when I press the button on the remote to access that function, I get the "not authorized" screen.  :evil: 
I should have to _pay_ just to access an existing function of the cable box :?: 

Sorry, that's off topic. I was just p.o'ed by the principle of it.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i wonder if they will do any on cats with babies (human babies lol) coming into the house & getting less attn/taking up time and then peeing & pooing in the house due to jealousy...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

If you look at that video of the show they have on the web site, the first episode does seem to be around kids' handling of the cat. I'm sure that'll be interesting for parents on the Forum.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I CANT WAIT!!!

*How COOL is this!!!*


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't have Cable, can't afford it right now. 
Sounds like an interesting show though.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohh, it doesn't appear to be showing here!  I agree, it'd be a nice to see a program about domestic cats.

I do like the big cat programs anyway though.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

How would somebody like to post a reminder on Friday evening so I don't forget it? 8)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

coaster said:


> How would somebody like to post a reminder on Friday evening so I don't forget it? 8)



Use your Cell Phone Alarm....

I love mine....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a prepaid cell and it's in the car and turned off.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sometimes Arianwen watches tv, mostly Meerkat Manor and shows with big cats.  I wonder if she'll watch this one, or will she be jealous of the "other cats" on_ her_ tv?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Tim, you can't tape the show ahead of time?

That's another interesting question . . . will our kitties like to watch other cats on TV? Isn't it true that cats don't see TV the way we do anyway?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tim.....
Give me your digits....I will set my cell phone alarm to 
remind me to call you.....to remind us of the show on Saturday morning!
ROFL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

1-2-3-4-5 6-7-8-9-10 yes, they're all here. all ten of them. :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Now!!!

I *KNOW* you can do better than that!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

coaster said:


> How would somebody like to post a reminder on Friday evening so I don't forget it? 8)


That's what you computer is for. I have all kinds of reminders in my calendar...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't let Arian forget to watch the NEW Meercats Manor this Friday!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

My little Nicholas, who is not so little anymore, just turned 3 yrs. old.

He *loves* to watch Meerkat Manor.
He laughs and laughs....it is seriously so funny
to watch him watch the program!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

October said:


> That's another interesting question . . . will our kitties like to watch other cats on TV? Isn't it true that cats don't see TV the way we do anyway?


I wonder about this sometimes! I've seen Milly acting weirdly (like she does if another cat's outside) when lions are on TV. Sometimes she jumps up to the TV and swats it! Although, I don't know if that's because of the image on the TV, or just because she decided to whack it for fun suddenly, hehe.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Hey Now!!!
> 
> I *KNOW* you can do better than that!


I would have counted my toes but I'd have to start over at 1 again. :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

October said:


> That's another interesting question . . . will our kitties like to watch other cats on TV? ?


But of course:










Rocket and Tommy watching home video of Mellie and kitten-Rocket.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Cute picture, Tim!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

October said:


> That's another interesting question . . . will our kitties like to watch other cats on TV? Isn't it true that cats don't see TV the way we do anyway?


Major Tom (former street cat) doesn't mind hearing other cats on TV, but he hates fighting dogs and car crashes. Randy (formerly hoarded cat) really gets upset when he hears cats or kittens on TV, he wants to find them (probably to lick and cuddle them to smithereens, but it really bothers him).

Both will watch anything with motion, but get bored after awhile and go back to watching Cat-TV (the window where the birds built a nest!)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

TIM.....

I would hate to use my *mean mad MaMa* voice with you!
*Hand over the number*!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Uh, Tim, just a reminder that you and Dawn live in the same state.
I suggest you listen to her. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think she knows where to find me if she really needs to. 

I set my VCR. The show is on 8:00 am here. I was a little disappointed it's only 30 minutes. But, well, hey, I suppose that's still a big step up for a dog-oriented society. :roll:


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Actually, "It's Me or the Dog" is only 30 minutes long as well, but the awful "Dog Whisperer" gets an hour *pukes*. Many Animal planet shows are only 30 minutes.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya'.........Hey Tim.

That is right....I have your address! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


And WOW....Siameseifuplz....
You no like dogs???
I love Dog Whisperer...his techniques have helped me tremendously
with my 2 dogs.....especially my puppy!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I love dogs, that's why I hate the "Dog Whisperer" :wink: (if you want a detailed reason then PM me...it basically comes down to the fact that I believe he is psychologically abusive to dogs and has taken dog training backwards, away from the new dog training based on new information and back to old fashioned methods)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW.....SERIOUS???

Yes....please send me a pm on the topic or start a new thread.
Or I can start a thread, or we can dig up an old one....ROFL  

I completely agree with his theories of dog psychology and have used them
when I meet new dogs, ***no talk...no touch...no eye contact....
before I know it the dogs love me. 
I also agree with the obedience methods and I use them also.

Interesting subject to discuss.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Plenty of commercials for "Dog Whisperer", and "It's Me or The Dog", but none for "Houecat Housecalls". How come? :evil:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It's on right now!! In one segment she introduced Da Bird to a bored cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

In another segment she went to New Orleans.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

How did you like the show? I thought it was good, with the small exception, or question mark, on how easy it was for her to fix each cat's problems. A few small changes and poof, the cat was cured. That seemed a little too easy. But in general, I think it'll be a great show to watch and pick up some pointers. I'm already convinced we should hide some of Murphy's food around the house for a scavenger hunt.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I liked it, except the main sponsor is Purina, and there's too many commercials, and the stories are rather superficial, and we don't get to see enough of the cats, and there's too many commercials, and, did I mention Purina?

But.....I'll take it. It's kind of a nice little show. Better than nothing. Doubtless it won't be on for too long, so enjoy it while it lasts.

Seriously, though, it was interesting to hear them give all the same advice that we give here. I guess we're doing something right.


----------



## Kittee (Jun 5, 2008)

I DVR'd it and watched it tonight. I thought it was pretty good although some parts kinda silly. I felt like I already knew most of the answers she gave them but it was still a fun show to watch.

About time we get a kitty show on tv!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

gunterkat said:


> In another segment she went to New Orleans.


I love the shotgun houses they have in New Orleans. They are so neat.

Overall I liked the show.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Some folks are doing really cool renovations on those old homes, and they turn out very open and modern. Personally, I like when they keep the 13-foot ceilings and make the old fireplaces functional again.  

But I digress. There are lots of animals down there whose grandparents or great-grandparents were forcibly abandoned during and after Katrina. Some dear friends of mine rescued a very smart, adorable blue British Shorthair (I think) who was foraging around a Mid-City neighborhood in the months after Katrina. Stormy is an amazingly loyal indoor/backyard kitty at his new Metairie home.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I missed the show because I slept in.
I blame Tim for not giving me his phone number.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You don't have a VCR or a DVR? 8O 

I wasn't wide awake enough to call anyway. The show was half over before I even got around to my coffee.

What?? Wait a sec here -- I read over the post again. I thought YOU were going to call ME because YOU had the cell phone with the alarm, and YOU didn't set it and YOU slept in?? 8O 

Typical - a man always gets the blame no matter what


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I felt so rejected for not getting your phone number....

that I forgot to set my cell phone alarm for the show....

Men!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, what is it? Flowers and chocolate or a fancy meal at an outrageously expensive restaurant? I tell ya.........men and their guilt feelings!! :x


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

How about a pail of Tidy Cat litter? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ooooohhhhhh, I'm going to tell your husband that's what you want for your next birthday. :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

You wouldnt dare! :evil:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, I wouldn't. Remember, you know where to find me.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

That's better....

Good boy!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Woof woof!! pant pant!! (throw me a bone, and I'm ecstatic)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I notice it's only the mice who are laughing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

John, it's TOM and Jerry, not TIM and Jerry! :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I know, Jeanie, but I just couldn't resist. :wink: rcat


----------



## ruhai7 (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh I CANT WAIT!!!
but,,, in indonesia?????
oh men is not showing in my country


----------

